# Project ElCheapo



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello Microskiff!
Long time Lurker, seldom poster. But, I just purchased my first true skiff. I think its a Johnsen, it has the lines but I have no ways of knowing. I'm at work overseas, and left my buddy with 500 bucks and said if you see a skiff, jump on it. And he did. He doesn't know what it is either. But, its in good condition and looks like a Johnsen. I will post pics when I get back to the states. 
And, we also just acquired a 1 owner, 1993 Evinrude 30 hp tiller motor for 800 bucks. I think it will be a great combo, and quick too!

One of the first orders of business is to get that engine mounted and dialed in. So, I'm looking to you Gurus for advice, because I am an absolute novice. 

What is my cheapest option for a jackplate? And what do you run? 
Also, It is electric start. I wonder if I can get a good deal on a used Electric jack plate?


----------

